# Krista... I'm here.



## Krista (Mar 8, 2008)

I forgot to say hello earlier. (sorry Just Jim)

I'm in a writing class and that's how I heard of this site. I'm hoping to glean from others and look forward to writing a few things myself. 

*waving at Just Jim and JellyFish*:mrgreen:


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there Krista and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Krista, Welcome to the Forums!


----------



## No Brakes (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice to see you here Krista! I think that's four of our motley crew thus far!


----------



## A-L (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to see you came here and other people are talking about the site.  Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Krista!


Nickie


----------



## Aurasheild (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice to meet you Krista!


----------



## Sam (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome. 

Sam.


----------



## Sam (Mar 9, 2008)

Oops, double post.


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Krista,

Looks like the gang's all here!  It should be fun.  Gotta get busy writing, my piece seems to be going nowhere fast this weekend.  

jellyfish


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Krista, looks like the fun of the class shall continue


----------



## Just Jim (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Krista,

Nice of you to let us know you're here ...

after sneaking in.

Have fun


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------



## Darn Dame (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Krista, DD from the writing course! Glad to see you made it!


----------

